# Solved: Word 2010 not printing text inside text box



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

I have created a document in MS Word 2010 that has a textbox with a background color. When I print the document to my printer (have tried multiple printers) or print to PDF, the textbox prints but the text itself does not print. (see attached image)

Upon further investigation of the PDF, I found that the text is actually layered below the textbox. For some reason, Word is printing the textbox on top of the text itself.

When I take the textbox, copy it to a new document, and try to print, it prints correctly.

I have also checked my printing preferences and I believe all the settings are correct.

Does anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem is there is a RED back ground and no White ink.
You need to remove the red background behind the white letters.


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

If that were the case, then why is the text layered under the textbox in the PDF?

And the printer doesn't need "white ink," it is just supposed to not print anything there. The same way it doesn't print anything where there is a white border.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

A border is the boundary of an area and the background go up to the border and not behind it.

What program are using to make this PDF file?


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

I am printing to PDF through Acrobat Pro. As I said, if I put it into a second document it prints fine though.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

In Publisher, you can send an object or text box to the back or bring it on top. I've never tried it in Word, but perhaps there's a way to do that. Look for instructions on watermarks.


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

There is layering in Word, however the text and textbox are a single object so you cannot change the layering of the two.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What are you doing differently in the second document?

How are you making this second document?


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

In the second document, I just copied the textbox and its surrounding text and pasted it into a new document while preserving styles.

In the first document, the textbox and its surrounding text are in a column. That is the only real direct difference, I believe.


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Try selecting the text and un group, then set the layer so that the white text is 'on top'


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

The text and text box are not grouped together. They are considered a single object and thus cannot be ungrouped.

Since posting this, I have found a workaround for my document. I created a textbox separate from the oval background, grouped them while keeping the text on top.

However, this is still a bug in MS Word.


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Probably true, MS has quite a lot of bugs and some are really a P in the A


----------

